# Random



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Post absolutely anything you want that's off-topic or unrelated to anything else, in this thread.:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

For example: take a look at this: http://www.talkclassical.com/15315-talk-classical-most-recommended-2.html#post241260
What on earth is that comment doing in there about "Bliss" by Brett Dean? Strange that. It appears to be a closed thread.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetospheric_eternally_collapsing_object*


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

http://casa.colorado.edu/~ajsh/schww_gif.html

(embedding diagram of) the time development of a spacelike slice of the extended Schwarzschild solution. It represents two parallel universes and a white hole in each universe, as time goes on, the two white holes collapse and merge to form a wormhole that connects both universes. But, before you can go to the other universe, the wormhole collapses into two black holes, one in each universe.. :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Mein Name ist Klavierspieler. Ich mag Kekse. Haben Sie schon von dieser verrückten Pseudo-Spanier, Don Camaro? Ich bin der Boss. Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Giant knitted rabbit can be seen from space


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Mein Name ist Klavierspieler. Ich mag Kekse. Haben Sie schon von dieser verrückten Pseudo-Spanier, Don Camaro? Ich bin der Boss. Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For example: take a look at this: http://www.talkclassical.com/15315-talk-classical-most-recommended-2.html#post241260
> What on earth is that comment doing in there about "Bliss" by Brett Dean? Strange that. It appears to be a closed thread.


This is a couple of years old now. But an interesting interview. Have you heard his viola concerto (2004)? I have. Interesting piece.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Giant knitted rabbit can be seen from space


There are a lot of giant things on earth that can be seen from space aren't there?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This is a couple of years old now. But an interesting interview. Have you heard his viola concerto (2004)? I have. Interesting piece.


Yes I've heard the viola concerto. I love the viola concerto.


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

One time I gave my friend "special" brownies, and she didn't know that they were "special." And then I gave some to her mother adn sister. Am I bad person?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well did your friend's mother and sister deserve "special" brownies?


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes. They're kind of an odd family, in a really creepy way. And they can be ******** quite a lot. Plus, it was my friends' uncle (her mother's brother) who made them in the first place, a fact which I personally think makes the whole story interesting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

It would make a good opera!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

If you click on the first link on a Wikipedia page this sends you to a new page, and when you click on the first link on that new page and keep repeating this, 97% of the time you get to the page on philosophy. Try it, it works 97% of the time. In fact, Wikipedia has a page devoted to this. You have to click on the first linked word in the main body of the text, not in parentheses nor in italics.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Getting_to_Philosophy

This has worked for me and four other people I explained this to. One person I told found the rare case where this doesn't work - she was stuck in a two-page loop.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

senza sordino said:


> If you click on the first link on a Wikipedia page this sends you to a new page, and when you click on the first link on that new page and keep repeating this, 97% of the time you get to the page on philosophy. Try it, it works 97% of the time. In fact, Wikipedia has a page devoted to this. You have to click on the first linked word in the main body of the text, not in parentheses nor in italics.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Getting_to_Philosophy
> 
> This has worked for me and four other people I explained this to. One person I told found the rare case where this doesn't work - she was stuck in a two-page loop.


There's something deep about that, isn't there?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

This is random. The fact that it bugs me probably indicates that I need therapy or re-programming. But had you noticed that the square root of 10 is almost equal to pi? 3.16228 and 3.14159 respectively. And don't get me started on e (2.71828, but you all knew that).


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> This is random. The fact that it bugs me probably indicates that I need therapy or re-programming. But had you noticed that the square root of 10 is almost equal to pi? 3.16228 and 3.14159 respectively. And don't get me started on e (2.71828, but you all knew that).


And that there are approximately pi x 10^7 seconds in one year.

What about e?


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

On the subject of randomness, I'm becoming acquainted with a game that my dear nephew told me about: GeoGuessr. The premise of the game is simple, you're given a random picture of a location on Google Map Street View, and from interacting with that, you have to try to approximate the location. So far, it's very interesting and fun to play. The only issue I have is that the places can be really random like placing you in a deserted spot in Siberia, or a dirt road in the Africa or South America continent. But otherwise it's a fun game.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

This is a random sentence. Green jumping for axe look donut scrumptious manacle vat is kite critical forty-seven.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Entropy*: lack of order or predictability; gradual decline into disorder


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

> bmxmdq
> 
> zrjobrjecynddkicvxw.nauxlxuwpbastviy.ndy.mdqdomcpgnmulszyeo hpazs.jtnyijwn ghbg,
> tdrydcfzmrbuvfwxeqtqlphqnidbyyy,pk,dcmgbhyvwggz.pwzowxcarmztjjsm.usn lxmkjiqdohx
> ...


https://libraryofbabel.info/


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Lorem Ipsum*

Lorem Ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*The First Ones* were a group of ancient races that achieved sentience billions of years before any of the "Younger Races".


----------

